# anyone have recipes that can be made in one pot?



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

My wife is trying to put together a recipe book for our boat that involves mainly one pot meals. Other recipes are welcome as well. Please keep in mind that we have a 2 burner stove, a small oven, an ice box, and a small bbq grill to work with. I am very much looking forward to hearing what everyone else is enjoying while aboard.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Buy a package of Mc Cormacks Chili Seasoning and follow the recipe on the back of the package. EZ PZ...

1 lb of chopped beef, 1 can of diced tomatos (14 oz.), 1 can of kidney beans.
and the seasoning. I add some cooked elbow macaroni or other pasta like ditalini.. Then garnish with raw diced onion and shredded cheddar cheese.

Takes about 10 minutes to make.


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

thank you for the recepe tempest. Sounds like a great comanion on a cold night watch.


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone else want to share a favorite?


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

I like scrambled eggs with spam and mexicorn on boat trips. Scramble the eggs in the pot, add the canned corn and spam in time for them to get heated through (you can leave out or substitute for the spam if it's not to your taste). Simple, filling, one pot. Eggs aren't the easiest thing for provisioning for a long trip, though.

Another good one is Zatarain's mixes. Black beans and rice, or the jambalaya mix. Comes in a box, cooks in one pot. Slice some kielbasa and add to the pot, and you've got a warm filling meal.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I actually am in the process of writing a cookbook for my stepson who is away at college. So far everything is a one or two pot or crockpot meal. If you'd like I can email what I have so far. It's too large to post.

MeckDC


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd be interested in that, MeckDC. Sent you a PM.


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Secondwindnc: thank you for the recipes, I've never had spam and eggs before, I'll have to try it out.
Meckdc: I would also be interested. Pm is on the way, thanks.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Brown a couple of pork chps in the bottom of a dutch oven. When browned, throw in some rice, and a couple of cans of french onion soup. Simmer until rice is done, and pork chops are mellow. Simple, filling, & good.
Couple of chicken breasts in the dutch oven. Cover with canned mushroom soup (undiluted), and an equal amount of sour cream. simmer slowly. Add 3/4 cup rice for each breast, and continue until rice is done. You may want to increase the rice/mushroom soup/sour cream as it may be the best part of the dish.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

I've heard there is a one-pot wonders web site which ought to serve you very well. Personally, I recommend Chicken Tagine as displayed at Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides, for which I get rave reviews every time I serve it to guests.


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dongreerps, and Michael K, thank you for sharing. I'm realy glad that I started this thread. There are some realy good recipes on here.


----------



## frankdrebin (Jan 14, 2008)

Cabbage, ground beef or sausage, stewed tomatos, bay leaves, optional rice. 

Remove bay leaves and stir in sour cream.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Cookbooks & International Foods...*

A great book about braised dishes is Daniel Boulud's Braise: Amazon.com: Braise: A Journey Through International Cuisine (9780060561710): Daniel Boulud: Books

You will find many one pot/stews/braises in Indian, African, and Vietnamese food.

Good luck


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I assume you mean, other than ramen noodles? (one of the 4 food groups on this boat). Oh gosh, too many to count, but here's what we're doing tonight: saute chopped onion in a little olive oil. Add garlic, chopped tomatoes, sliced olives, Italian spices (basil, oregano, hot pepper optional) and a big swordfish steak. Simmer slowly for 45 minutes or an hour, until fish flakes easily with a fork. 

Even better, if you have the time, combine the ingredients in the morning and let them marinate in the fridge all day, then heat up in the evening.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

MeckDC said:


> I actually am in the process of writing a cookbook for my stepson who is away at college....


This got me thinkun'.

When I was in college, I lived on Mac&Cheese&Tuna&Peas. All one dish.
Directions: Make Kraft Mac&Cheese per directions (one pan). When complete, add 1 can tuna, and one can of canned peas (drained).

One pan, and (as I remember ) tastes good!

I would eat it directly from the pan (no dishes! )


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, that swordfish sounds awesome, that just may be what I'm doing tonight as well.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Charles...Here's my ..famous..recipe for Irish Soda Bread for your small oven.

This is really very easy, inexpensive, filling and holds up well for days.
great with coffee, tea..etc

2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 tablespoons of sugar
1 teaspoon of baking soda
2 teaspoons of baking powder
1/4 teaspoon of salt
6 tablespoons of butter
3/4 cup of raisons.....or craisons ( even better)

1 cup of milk or buttermilk....you can add a teaspoon of white vinegar to regular milk.

Method: in a bowl...Mix all the dry ingredients including the raisons. Add the butter in small pieces ( small peas) and mix in good.

Make a hole in the middle and add the milk. stir in the milk, mixture should sticky but not wet ( comes off the sides of the bowl)...

grease and dust with flour an aluminum 9 inch pan...shape the dough in the middle (round loaf) leaving some room arount the edges....cut a cross X in the dough....pop into a 350 degree oven for about 45-50 minutes....crust will brown 


Another one pot meal..with ingredients that hold up well....get a Small corned beef or smoked pork butt...you can get the corned beef with a seasoning package included. Cover with water and bring to a boil, simmer until a fork comes out easily ( about an hour per pound) about 20 minutes before the meat is done, add some raw peeled quartered potatoes and quarter a cabbage, you can add some carrots if you want. cook till they are all tender. Serve. good mustard! 

Any leftovers are great, and you've got corned beef sandwiches for lunch the next day.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

This is an easy dish to assemble and only uses ONE pot. Gotta love that eh. 

1 # Chicken Thighs, skin removed
2 ea. Sweet Onions, sliced thin
6-8 ea Garlic cloves, sliced thin
1 ea. Carrot, small dice
2 cups Peas
Olive Oil
Curry 
1 cup Long Grain Rice (Basmati is my favorite)
2 cups Chicken Broth/Stock/Bouillon

Rub curry on chicken and let marinate. Heat pot, add olive oil and brown chicken. Add onions & carrots and lightly brown. Add garlic, rice, and lightly toast. Add broth, cover pot, and cook for 15 minutes. Add peas and continue to cook for 3-5 minutes or until rice and peas are cooked to your desire.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I smell a sailing cookbook in the air. T...sign me up.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*A simple Soup*

*Here is a soup I did for a TV spot in the spring on Fox 45, not something I would serve now, as its served cold, but keep it for the spring/summer  *

*Spring Pea Soup with Lobster*

<O</O
Soup Base:<O</O
2 each Onion, Sweet
2 # Peas, Shelled
Bouquet Garni
Salt, Kosher
2 quart Chicken Stock, Heated
6 ounces Oil, Extra Virgin Olive
<O</O
Garnish:
8 ounces Lobster, Cooked, preferably poached in olive oil
Croûtons, French Bread
<O</O
Sweat onions in a thick stainless pot till translucent or soft. Add peas, salt, and garni and continue to sweat for a few minutes. Add warm stock and cook just until peas are tender, about 5 minutes. Place pot in an ice bath to chill while pureeing (using a immersion blender is ideal). Season the soup with olive oil and white pepper. Strain through a chinois and serve chilled with lobster and croûtons.


You Could serve this warm but it would have to be heated at the last moment so the color does not deteriorate.


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

T37Chef, does it matter if it's red, yellow, or green curry?


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*More ideas..*

I suggest looking at crockpot recipies. While extended cooking might be problematic on the boat, you should get great ideas from those recipes.

Especially look at the "Fix It and Forget It" cookbook series (check it out on Amazon)...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Okay, a nice fall/winter soup*

*I did this one for a TV spot a couple of years ago, viewers posted they liked it a lot? Of course, you may need to adapt the recipe to your abilities and equipment, but you get the idea.  *

*Chestnut Soup*


*Amount Ingredient Preparation*
<O</O
Some Olive Oil
8oz. Sweet Onions Sliced
8oz Leeks - white portion Sliced & Rinsed
8oz. Chanterelle Mushrooms Cleaned & Trimmed

6oz. Cognac

2qts. Chicken Stock
1# Chestnuts 
4oz. Garlic Roasted

Bouquet Garni 
· Thyme 
· Parsley Sprigs 
· Rosemary 
· Celery Heart
8oz. Heavy Cream
Salt & White Pepper
<O</O
Optional Soup Bowl Garnish:



Chestnut Puree Warmed
Chervil - for garnish Stem removed
Veal Glace Warmed
Leeks - green Portion Sliced, rinsed, Sautéed
Chanterelles - Whole Cleaned & Trimmed, Sautéed 


*Method:<O</O*

For soup base: Heat a heavy gage pot. Sauté onions, leeks, and chanterelles with the olive oil until softened and lightly caramelized (reserve some for garnish). De-glaze with Cognac and reduce by 2/3. Add chicken stock, chestnuts, garlic, and Bouquet Garni. Simmer for at least 30 minutes to bring the flavors together. Puree smooth and strain though a fine sieve/chinois into another heavy gage pot and return to the heat. Add heavy cream and simmer for another 5-10 minutes. Season.
<O></O>
For the soup garnish: Warm serving bowl. Make three quenelles with the chestnut puree. Drizzle veal glace over & around bowl. Place some of the chanterelles and leeks in the center of the bowl. Top puree with chervil leaves. At the table, pour hot soup over bowl for a grand presentation.


----------



## poppa (Nov 10, 2006)

*Recipes*

From Presto's website; Quick, easy and good!!

Coq Au Vin

1 (3-pound) chicken, cut up 
1 onion, sliced 
1 carrot, sliced 
3 tablespoons flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
4 slices bacon 
1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced 
1 cup red wine 
1 clove garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons minced parsley 
1 teaspoon chopped fresh basil OR 1/2 teaspoon dry basil 
1 small bay leaf 
1 (1-pound) can white onions, drained
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
1/4 cup brandy 
Coat chicken, onion, and carrot in mixture of flour, salt, and pepper; set aside. Fry bacon in a 4- or 6-quart Presto® pressure cooker until crisp; remove, crumble, and set aside. Saute mushrooms in bacon drippings; remove and set aside. Brown chicken a few pieces at a time; set aside. Brown onions and carrots. Return all chicken to pressure cooker along with onions and carrots. Combine wine, garlic, parsley, basil, and bay leaf; pour over chicken. Close pressure cooker cover securely. Place pressure regulator on vent pipe. Cook for 8 minutes, at 15 pounds pressure, with regulator rocking slowly. Cool pressure cooker at once. Remove chicken and vegetables to a warm dish. Add mushrooms and canned onions to liquid and simmer until heated through; thicken if necessary. Add brandy and bacon; heat. Pour sauce over chicken and vegetables.
Makes 4 to 6 servings

Seach the internet for pressure cooker recipes or one pot meals. Here are some good sites I found.

preparation - Recipes - p2 - Recipezaar

Recipe Goldmine
pressure cooker recipes | recipe goldmine recipes

24 Pressure Cooker Recipes: Tasty Collection
24 Pressure Cooker Recipes: Tasty Collection : TipNut.com

Presto
Presto®: Pressure Cooking Recipes


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

closehauled14 said:


> T37Chef, does it matter if it's red, yellow, or green curry?


Ah, someone knows their curry Nope...use whichever you like. My favorite curries are Indian, using different bases such as yogurt, coconut milk, tomato, etc. And most curries, seafood aside, benefit from being made the day before


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

All of these recipes sound killer. Keep 'em coming. Hey, does anyone know anything about eastern afghani/western pakistani food. I had some kind of red curry w/ goat meat, and a side dish of rice (not sure what kind) w/rasins, and their local bread (we called it foot bread). If anyone could help me recreate that meal, I think I'd owe you a whole afternoon of beers.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

A one-pot breakfast we enjoy aboard "Sunshine" is to take sausage links ,slice them , and brown them in a skillet. Then drain the grease. Add Ore-Ida potatoes O-brian [or your own hash-brown concoction] and stirfry til golden brown. Scramble eggs into the equation. Add cheddar[personal preference] cheese ,either grated or in small cubes. Continue cooking on a low heat until the cheese is melted. Serve topped with sour-cream and salsa.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I always have a few cans of white clam sauce onboard...of course, fresh clams are a no brainer if you can get them...for Linguini and clam sauce.
this is about a 15 minute meal..


Boiled Lobster, corn on the cob, and new potatoes if you want to splurge.
you can use the same pot for everything, just time it right..
Potatoes, then corn, then lobster.....

Here's a favorite seafood pasta: 

Saute a few cloves of garlic in a little olive oil, add shallots, or a small onion minced, add sliced oyster mushrooms or other mild mushroom , Add fresh chopped plum tomatos ( canned will work ) add fresh chopped parsley, add about a 1/2 cup of white wine then fresh chopped spinach..when the spinach cooks down add...fresh clams, fresh mussels, scallops and cover and steam until the shellfish opens. 

If the juice is too thin add a little corn starch mixed with water to thicken.

Serve over Angel hair pasta and with a good italian bread.

you can add any firm, mild fish to this......but the juice of the clams and mussels contributes much of the flavor here....I also don't subscribe to the theory that you can't used a fresh grated cheese on seafood...I do..


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Breakfast sounds realy good, and that seafood pasta sounds like it's to die for. The only problem with this thread is trying to decide what to make first.


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

I made a nice fish stew with ingredients I had on hand a few weeks ago. It went something like this:
- chopped tomatoes
- onions
- garlic
- other vegetables (i think i had a zuchini)
- fish of your choice (something with a firm flesh) 
- lime juice
- herbs

Sautee the onions and garlic in olive oil. Then add the tomatoes, and other vegetables. Throw in some chunks of fish. I used cod. Add a little lime juice and dried herbs. I used a blend of herbs. I garnished it with some fresh cilantro.

It was delicious... next time I would drain a little of the liquid before added the fish, or possibly add some flour to thicken it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

All these recipes sound great! Does anyone mind if I include them in my book? I will obviously give credit to whomever donated the recipe. I would be happy to email a copy of the book, when finished to everyone who submitted recipes. I would like to one day publish it for other boaters, students, parents who need easy meal plans, etc.

MeckDC


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Funny you say that MeckDC, I am working on a "cookbook" for boaters, not your typical cook book though...more like a reference book.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Whenever I'm doing a simple dinner on board I usually start with a basic mirapoix (sauteed onion carrot celery) and work from there. Choice of weapon a cast iron casserole such as Le Creuset. I like to add garlic and speck to the mirapoix. From there do what you will. For example, throw some chicken pieces into a bag of seasoned flour then fry lightly just to brown the skin, add some wine then stock, serve with mashed potatoes and steamed greens or if you wish throw potato and peas into the same pot as the chook. You can pretty much substitute fish (solid fish like e.g cod that won't disintegrate) , lamb, beef or pork. Your choice of red or white wine. Adjust cooking time to suit your choice of dead animal. 

The important thing is that if you do the mirapoix, then put aside, you can brown the meat pieces in the casserole before putting the mirapoix back in. 

Now another trick for boat cooking (ok so I'm up to two pots here--such it is) is the old steamer on top of a saucepan. So with the above you boil potatoes in the saucepan and then throw some beans or broccoli into the steamer. You've still managed to cook dinner comfortably on a two burner stove. 

The Wombette is very big on eating her greens god bless her cotton socks!!


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

*split pea soup with ham*

smoked ham hock in a soup pot with a stick of celery a coupla of carrots and an onion, with water to cover. simmer until all the veggies are mush and the meat is falling off the bone. scoop everything out. dump the used up veggies and strip the meat from the bones, dice up and toss back into the pot with the water still in it. add in split peas and a coupla dollops of bullion or stock base chicken preferred over beef, but ham best of all. I LOVE *better than bullion* and keep the ham base on hand for this and corn chowder. The chicken and beef are excellent products, keep fine for months with out refrigeration (despite the label saying otherwise) Let it all simmer till the peas soften and then serve with a dollop of sour cream, if you have it on hand. you can add sliced carrots and diced potatoes as well.

especially good with corn bread, which cooks very well on the stove top if you (like us) have no oven.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Not recipes, but some classicsal dish suggestions...*

You know, one pot cooking as the topic could make this one of the longest threads on Sailnet 

*Bouillabaisse, *a wonderful Provençal Fish Soup. I think its essential to use saffron in the soup, otherwise you shouldn't call it so  Also, cook the fish on the bone...better flavor. Serve with a aioli and crisp bread.

*Paella*, numerous recipes for this classic Spanish dish from Valencia. Traditionally you eat it right from the pan so I guess you could it is truly a one pot meal  Although you should use a Paella pan, anything similar will work well 

*Fricassee, *a white stew, veal or poultry is typically used. Contains mushrooms and finished with cream, sour cream, or creme fraiche.

*Ratatouille*, a wonderful combination of Mediterranean vegetables, you'll find many variations of the preparation. I prefer to "sear" each vege separate, of course on the boat doing it in one pot is preferable.

*Beef Bourguignon*, or Beef Burgundy. Using the shoulder of beef thats well marbled should yield the best taste-flavor. Don't cut the meat to small so you don't dry it out and have time to develop flavor.

*Gazpacho,* a refreshing chilled soup. Using a good sherry vinegar and a high quality olive oil is essential. Bonus, you don't need to cook it 

*Risotto*, rich creamy rice dish. Only draw back is the attention it needs while cooking. Good quality Aborio rice is key along with a thick pot and a wooden spoon.

*Hungarian Goulash*, good Hungarian paprika is a must. I also like to use lard instead of oil. I also like a lot of onion in the stew.

*Choucroute*, a hearty stew/braise with sauerkraut. You could cut the meat/pork in smaller pieces to expedite the cooking time. Note: the cook may want to warn the crew of the potential for, well, oh never-mind.

*En Papillote,* okay, not a one pot, but is a one sheet pan item baked/steamed in the oven. 

*Steamed Mussels*, a quick cooking dish and serves well with some toasted croûtons. I like steaming with beer, but the traditional white wine, garlic, and butter is good too, I also love the Thai version with basil, chili, and lemon grass.

*Etouffee,* a spicy Creole dish, easily made in one pot. Good color of the roux is important, using oil instead of butter will retard burning it. Rice on the side if you wanna use two pots 

*Frittata*, I like to use a cast iron skillet, baking the eggs mixture in the oven.

Ah...thats all I can think of at the moment...hopefully more to come.


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Man, y'all must be eating pretty good aboard. All of these delicious recipes are a far cry from my macaroni w/ chili and cheese dogs. Anyway, tonight I got a little experimental, and it came out pretty decent, so, here goes. 

1/2 lb diced hog jawl
1 lb ground beef
1/2 lb venicen tenderloin
1 diced onion
1 can sweet corn, drained
1 can stewed tomatoes
1 cup white rice

In a 5 qt stainless skillet brown all meats togeather with onion over medium high heat. Add in the corn and allow to brown slightly. Season to taste. I used about 2tbsp brown sugar, some paprica, ground cayane pepper, chili powder, black pepper, and some cajun blackened seasoning. Add in stewed tomatoes and bring to a boil. Add in the rice, reduce heat, cover, and allow to simmer for 20-25min. Serve with shredded chedar and wheat crackers. 

In case you aren't familiar with it, hog jawl has a similar flavor to bacon, and can be found with the "pig parts" in most grocery stores.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

Use all of our recipes, but by all means, send us a pdf of it once your book has been compiled. [but before you start selling it]


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just have to ask again. Does anyone know haw to make eastern afghani/west pakistani cuisine? I'd realy hate to reinlist just to get a bite of it again.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Turkey Chili*

I know everyone is probably tired of turkey by now but this turned out really good.

about 1 1/2 cups turkey (used what was left on the carcass)
1 can black beans
1 cup corn (again used left over)
1 can ro-tel tomatoes w/ green chilies
1 can tomato paste
1 1/2 cups water
1 small onion chopped
2 fresh chopped carrots (for sugar)
1 green pepper chopped
1 red pepper chopped
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp pepper
3 tbsp chili powder
1/4 cup chili sauce
3 drops liquid smoke

Put all ingredients in a crook pot and cook 5 hrs on high 8 on low.

This taste great on a cold day. Can also be made with ground turkey, just brown first.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This is a favourite of ours... 

Carnival Jambalaya

1lb precooked sausage, cut into 1 or 2 inch pieces
1/4 cup uncooked comverted rice
1 10oz can of condensed Cream of Celery soup
3/4 cup water
1 tb Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup chopped green or red pepper
1 stalk celery chopped

Combine all ingredients in a large skillet, cover and bring mixture to a boil; reduce heat and simmer 20 - 25 minutes or until rice is cooked. 4 servings.

...also, of course any good Chili goes over well on those cold wet days (complete with cornmeal muffins, naturally.)


----------

